# [bindist] Avantages et inconvénients (aspects légaux)

## pti-rem

Quelques interrogations à propos du drapeau USE 'bindist'

Je me demande si je vais compiler firefox et chromium avec ou sans le drapeau USE bindist ...

Je crois savoir qu'avec, le temps emerge sera plus court ?

Je sais ou pense savoir que sans, je n'ai pas le droit de distribuer mon binaire produit ?

Je crois que cette considération ne m'importe en rien dans mon cas : un simple poste de travail personnel

Mon logiciel sera-t'il mieux compilé pour la machine et son make.conf et donc plus performant sans ce drapeau ?

Autre chose ?

Merci de m'éclairerLast edited by pti-rem on Sat Jul 26, 2014 1:37 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

le flag "bindist" ne change pas le temps de compilation, mais indique que tu vas distribuer le binaire, et cela implique des désactivations de trucs légaux.

Pour toute information sur les USE flags, la commande euse est très utile  :Wink: 

```
 euse -i bindist

global use flags (searching: bindist)

************************************************************

[-      ] bindist - Flag to enable or disable options for prebuilt (GRP) package                                                                           s (eg. due to licensing issues)

local use flags (searching: bindist)

************************************************************

[-      ] bindist

    app-text/ghostscript-gpl: Disable dejavu support for binary

    distribution because of licensing issue

        [-  ] 9.10-r2 [gentoo]

        [-  ] 9.10-r3 [gentoo]

        [-  ] 9.14 [gentoo]

[-      ] bindist

    dev-db/opendbx: Disable support for dev-db/firebird database which is

    not GPL compatible.

        [-  ] 1.4.5 [gentoo]

        [-  ] 1.4.6 [gentoo]

        [-  ] 1.5.0 [gentoo]

[-      ] bindist

    dev-libs/gf2x: Disable automatic fine-tuning to local processor

    features like pclmul or sse2.

        [-  ] 1.0-r1 [gentoo]

        [-  ] 1.1 [gentoo]

[-      ] bindist - Disable EC/RC5 algorithms (as they seem to be patented)

    dev-libs/openssl: - note: changes the ABI

              (0.9.8) 0.9.8y [gentoo]

              (0.9.8) 0.9.8y-r1 [gentoo]

              (0.9.8) 0.9.8z_p1-r1 [gentoo]

              (0.9.8) 0.9.8z_p1-r2 [gentoo]

              1.0.0j [gentoo]

              1.0.0m [gentoo]

              1.0.1g [gentoo]

              1.0.1g-r1 [gentoo]

              1.0.1h-r1 [gentoo]

              1.0.1h-r2 [gentoo]

              1.0.2_beta2 [gentoo]

[-      ] bindist

    gnome-extra/libgda: Disable support for dev-db/firebird database

    which is not GPL compatible.

        [-  ] (4) 4.2.13 [gentoo]

        [-  ] (5/4) 5.2.2 [gentoo]

[-      ] bindist

    kde-base/oxygen-icons: Additionally install the svg sources of the

    bitmap icons (needed for redistribution)

        [-  ] (4/4.12) 4.12.5 [gentoo]

        [-  ] (4/4.13) 4.13.2 [gentoo]

        [-  ] (4/4.13) 4.13.3 [gentoo]

[-      ] bindist

    mail-client/thunderbird: Disable official Thunderbird branding

    (icons, name) which are not binary-redistributable according to

    upstream.

        [-  ] 17.0.9 [gentoo]

        [-  ] 24.4.0 [gentoo]

        [-  ] 24.5.0 [gentoo]

        [-  ] 24.6.0 [gentoo]

[-      ] bindist

    media-libs/mesa: Disable patent-encumbered ARB_texture_float,

    EXT_texture_shared_exponent, and EXT_packed_float extensions.

              7.10.3 [gentoo]

        [-  ] 7.11.2 [gentoo]

        [-  ] 8.0.4-r1 [gentoo]

        [-  ] 9.0.3 [gentoo]

        [-  ] 9.1.6 [gentoo]

        [-  ] 9.2.5-r1 [gentoo]

        [-  ] 10.0.4 [gentoo]

        [-  ] 10.1.0 [gentoo]

        [-  ] 10.1.1 [gentoo]

        [-  ] 10.1.3 [gentoo]

        [-  ] 10.1.4 [gentoo]

        [-  ] 10.1.6 [gentoo]

        [-  ] 10.2.1 [gentoo]

        [-  ] 10.2.2 [gentoo]

        [-  ] 10.2.4 [gentoo]

[-      ] bindist

    media-video/ffmpeg: Enforces license compatibility constraints via

    REQUIRED_USE.

        [-  ] (0.10) 0.10.12 [gentoo]

        [-  ] (0.10) 0.10.13 [gentoo]

        [-  ] (0.10) 0.10.14 [gentoo]

        [-  ] 1.0.8 [gentoo]

        [-  ] 1.0.9 [gentoo]

        [-  ] 1.2.6 [gentoo]

        [-  ] 1.2.6-r1 [gentoo]

        [-  ] 1.2.7 [gentoo]

        [-  ] (0/52.55.55) 2.2.2 [gentoo]

        [-  ] (0/52.55.55) 2.2.3 [gentoo]

        [-  ] (0/52.55.55) 2.2.3-r1 [gentoo]

        [-  ] (0/52.55.55) 2.2.4 [gentoo]

        [-  ] (0/52.55.55) 9999 [gentoo]

[-      ] bindist

    media-video/libav: Build binary redistributable version without

    including nonfree decoders and encoders.

        [-  ] (0/0.8) 0.8.7 [gentoo]

        [-  ] (0/0.8) 0.8.11 [gentoo]

        [-  ] (0/0.8) 0.8.13 [gentoo]

        [-  ] (0/0.8) 0.8.9999 [gentoo]

        [-  ] (0/9) 9.12 [gentoo]

        [-  ] (0/9) 9.13 [gentoo]

        [-  ] (0/9) 9.13-r1 [gentoo]

        [-  ] (0/9) 9.14 [gentoo]

        [-  ] (0/9) 9.9999 [gentoo]

        [-  ] (0/10) 10 [gentoo]

        [-  ] (0/10) 10.1 [gentoo]

        [-  ] (0/10) 10.1-r1 [gentoo]

        [-  ] (0/10) 10.2 [gentoo]

        [-  ] (0/10) 10.9999 [gentoo]

        [-  ] (0/10) 9999 [gentoo]

[-      ] bindist

    media-video/mplayer: Enforces license compatibility constraints via

    REQUIRED_USE.

        [-  ] 1.1.1-r1 [gentoo]

        [-  ] 1.2_pre20130729 [gentoo]

        [-  ] 9999 [gentoo]

[-      ] bindist

    net-dialup/freeradius: Disallow building the dev-db/firebird module,

    which is not compatible with GPL-2.

        [-  ] 2.2.5 [gentoo]

        [-  ] 3.0.3 [gentoo]

[-      ] bindist

    net-libs/gnutls: Disallow building LZO support, because of a license

    incompatibility with dev-libs/lzo.

        [-  ] 2.12.23-r6 [gentoo]

              3.2.15 [gentoo]

              3.3.4 [gentoo]

              3.3.4-r1 [gentoo]

[-      ] bindist

    net-libs/liboauth: Alias for the nss USE flag, since there are

    license compliancy trouble when using OpenSSL.

        [-  ] 1.0.1 [gentoo]

[-      ] bindist

    net-misc/openssh: Disable EC/RC5 algorithms in OpenSSL for patent

    reasons.

        [-  ] 6.6.1_p1 [gentoo]

        [-  ] 6.6_p1-r1 [gentoo]

[-      ] bindist

    net-misc/vpnc: Using GnuTLS for SSL support as redistribution with

    OpenSSL as provider violates GPL

        [-  ] 0.5.3_p527-r1 [gentoo]

[-      ] bindist

    www-client/chromium: Disable patent-encumbered HTML5 video codecs

        [-  ] 36.0.1985.125 [gentoo]

        [-  ] 37.0.2062.0 [gentoo]

        [-  ] 37.0.2062.20 [gentoo]

        [-  ] 38.0.2096.0 [gentoo]

[-      ] bindist

    www-client/firefox: Disable official Firefox branding (icons, name)

    which are not binary-redistributable according to upstream.

        [-  ] 10.0.11 [gentoo]

        [-  ] 17.0.9 [gentoo]

        [-  ] 24.3.0 [gentoo]

        [-  ] 24.5.0 [gentoo]

        [-  ] 24.6.0 [gentoo]

        [-  ] 29.0.1 [gentoo]

        [-  ] 30.0 [gentoo]

```

----------

## pti-rem

Merci Xavier

Je commence à utiliser la commande euse, mais je t'avoue qu'elle ne me parle pas encore

par exemple avec un :

```
euse -i gstreamer
```

Je ne suis pas avancé d'un pouce pour savoir l'objet, le but, mon intérêt ...

et même en ayant cherché à propos de GStreamer je n'ai toujours pas idée si c'est adapté / utile à la machine dont je m'occupe

une machine liée en gigabit à une freebox révolution et deux tablettes wifi et aussi une TV connectée

et avec un bureau MATE

----------

## xaviermiller

Ce que je fais en général, c'est ne pas chipoter avec les USE flags, sauf pour activer ou désactiver explicitement une fonctionnalité. Dans le doute, je ne touche à rien.

Donc pour gstreamer, laisse comme çà pour le moment, il sera actif ou pas selon les besoins des applications que tu vas installer  :Wink: 

----------

## pti-rem

C'est exactement la même "politique" que j'ai finalement adoptée  :Wink: 

Avec un i7 8@2,2 ou même un Turion 2@1500 : aucun souci pour faire évoluer les drapeaux

Mais avec ce petit "veau" j'ai voulu prendre les devants, et c'est un tord, malgré tout.

Parce que c'est long aussi de faire marche arrière !

----------

